# How often should I let my humidor breathe?



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Out of curiosity, if you were to setup a humi for aging a few select sticks, how often should you open it up so fresh air can circulate in the humi? Every couple of weeks perhaps?


----------



## Dark Horse (Jul 23, 2012)

i would say that's a safe assumption  if i'ts a bigger humidor with some small fans in it i would say it's probably not as big of deal to open it. but i open mine like maybe once every two or three days depending. so if you wanted fresh air i would say maybe like once a week is what i would do. and the extent of it would be like open it for a min or so then shut it


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

My understanding is that a Spanish cedar humidor can remained closed for long periods of time since the wood itself breaths. A humidor like the one I mentioned doesn't work like a tupperdor or coolidor. You can go even further and purchase HCM beads which actually absorb the ammonia released by the cigars themselves. I'm still a newbie so take this advice with a grain of salt. Regards.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Depends on what you are using as a "humidor". If it is a real wooden box made to be a humidor, then it will be fairly well sealed but breath a little so you don't really need to open it at all except once in a while (months?) to refresh the humidifier.

If you are using tupperware as your humidor then it isn't breathing at all and you should probably open it and let air circulate for a few mins every month. 

If you are in a cooler, these are not usually completely air-tight (like a true humidor) and you might not need to open it at all other than to refresh the humidification system.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is how I do it (not saying its the right way)

Humidor: I dont care when as it will breath.
Tupperdor: Every month or so or when I am adding/taking/organizing.
Wineador: Every month or so or when I am adding/taking/organizing.
Coolerdor: Every month or so or when I am adding/taking/organizing.
Jarador: Ever couple weeks or so or when I am adding/taking/organizing.

I use to open them every week but I havent seen much of a need to especially since I use the humidor as a go to and the others primarily as storange. So far, so good.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Sorry to jump on someone else thread but I have been wondering about this for my up coming coolidor. How long do you guys open the coolidor for when letting air circulate. Do most people follow Matt's rule of thumb of once a month?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Kruz said:


> Sorry to jump on someone else thread but I have been wondering about this for my up coming coolidor. How long do you guys open the coolidor for when letting air circulate. Do most people follow Matt's rule of thumb of once a month?


I open my coolers long enought to sort through them and play tetris 

The way I do it now is probably not the "proper" way, if there is one. Its just how I do things. I stopped being anal about all the specifics and just like to enjoy what I have instead of worrying about it. As long as the humidity is good and the temp is normal, I dont worry too much about anything else.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think it matters since if you are anything like us, you will be opening the lid to look at your baby's at least once a week! :smoke:


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

That's a good point. I remember when I first set up my humidor I worried/fretted about it. Now I just check the RH now and then and that's about it. I'm sure it'll be the same once the coolidor has been in use for a bit.



socalocmatt said:


> I open my coolers long enought to sort through them and play tetris
> 
> The way I do it now is probably not the "proper" way, if there is one. Its just how I do things. I stopped being anal about all the specifics and just like to enjoy what I have instead of worrying about it. As long as the humidity is good and the temp is normal, I dont worry too much about anything else.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

The duration open is irrelevant - just by opening the lid for a few secs you allow for the needed air exchange. Like others said, it is less important with wood humidors as they typically breath a little, but if yours has a super good seal then I would treat it like tuperdors, coolerdors, etc and open it once a month. Typically just the regular going in and out makes this a non-issue.

IMO, most folks get a little too fussy about the whole storage thing - it isn't as critical as some make it seem and over time you will learn this for yourself. If you live in an uber dry climate then it requires more attention, but really anything between 63% to 72% relative humidity between 50 to 80 degrees is fine. 

What is more important is for the RH to be relatively stable - constant big swings do more damage than an RH that is either too low or too high. 

And the above 80 degrees only increases your chances of beetles, but this is not as big a problem as it was even a 20 years ago as most manufacturers are much better at fumigation and freezing the product beforehand. Avoid placing your humidor in a place where it will get hit by the sunlight if possible.

Personally I prefer my humidors at the 65%-67% RH level, but I never stress out over it.

Hope this helps,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I know guys that only open their wood humidor when reaching for a cigar.
When you speak of aging, how many years are you thinking .....because anything under 3 is considered "rest"
I have some coolers that are opened once a month
Others are opened 1 a yr..
It all depends on what you are trying to achieve and how old your existing cigars are...


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Hey Steve that helps a lot. Much apprecaited.



ssaka said:


> The duration open is irrelevant - just by opening the lid for a few secs you allow for the needed air exchange. Like others said, it is less important with wood humidors as they typically breath a little, but if yours has a super good seal then I would treat it like tuperdors, coolerdors, etc and open it once a month. Typically just the regular going in and out makes this a non-issue.
> 
> IMO, most folks get a little too fussy about the whole storage thing - it isn't as critical as some make it seem and over time you will learn this for yourself. If you live in an uber dry climate then it requires more attention, but really anything between 63% to 72% relative humidity between 50 to 80 degrees is fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ssaka said:


> The duration open is irrelevant - just by opening the lid for a few secs you allow for the needed air exchange. Like others said, it is less important with wood humidors as they typically breath a little, but if yours has a super good seal then I would treat it like tuperdors, coolerdors, etc and open it once a month. Typically just the regular going in and out makes this a non-issue.
> 
> IMO, most folks get a little too fussy about the whole storage thing - it isn't as critical as some make it seem and over time you will learn this for yourself. If you live in an uber dry climate then it requires more attention, but really anything between 63% to 72% relative humidity between 50 to 80 degrees is fine.
> 
> ...


Steve
I don't want to hijack the OP threads, but since you mentioned beetles, what is you position on "freezing cigars". This discussion is often had in the Habanos section. Feel free to start a new thread if you wish to reply....Thanks


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I would also be very curious to hear about this since I've been contemplating starting this practise.



asmartbull said:


> Steve
> I don't want to hijack the OP threads, but since you mentioned beetles, what is you position on "freezing cigars". This discussion is often had in the Habanos section. Feel free to start a new thread if you wish to reply....Thanks


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

As for "resting" vs "aging"... imo, conditioning ie. resting is 8 weeks at most - typically a week or two accomplishes this. 

Anything over two months is aging imo. I would regard anything over a year as long-term aging... 

Truth is most cigar guys end up aging by default initially. 

Seldom does a relatively new cigar smoker set out with the goal of long term aging, it just ends up happening as a byproduct of eventually having purchased more cigars than they can possibly consume in any given amount of time. Once their collections reach a certain mass, people then start to age with intent.

Again and as always, just my opinion.

BR,

Steve Saka
Still Prez, DE


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay so sounds like the general consensus is once a month or so kinda what I figured.

I use a wooden spanish cedar humi btw.

*Al -* I only smoke every now and then as a treat and way to relax, say once a month. Ive got 26 cigars 16 of which were a gift from a buddy on here named Jim, the rest were a 10pc sampler that I just bought for cheap! So granted I have 26 cigars it would take me over two years to smoke em all. some are already 1-2 years old.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

UGH!! And here I have been concerned just about keeping my humidor at the RH. There are beetles too?! Obviously I need to read more.. I just bought another humidor that holds 175. Time to refresh my knowledge.. Great thread!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My point of view at 52! 
I am not going to live forever and want to enjoy my stock!
So wooden humidors opened at least once every 3 days!
At the purrrrfect R/H via Kitty Litter!
:brick:


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the purrrrfect R/H via Kitty Litter!


I laughed :mrgreen:


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm curious to know what your humidor looks like? Any pictures or a list of cigars your have?

Same for JD as well.



ssaka said:


> Anything over two months is aging imo. I would regard anything over a year as long-term aging...
> 
> Truth is most cigar guys end up aging by default initially.
> 
> Seldom does a relatively new cigar smoker set out with the goal of long term aging, it just ends up happening as a byproduct of eventually having purchased more cigars than they can possibly consume in any given amount of time. Once their collections reach a certain mass, people then start to age with intent.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> Okay so sounds like the general consensus is once a month or so kinda what I figured.
> 
> I use a wooden spanish cedar humi btw.
> 
> *Al -* I only smoke every now and then as a treat and way to relax, say once a month. Ive got 26 cigars 16 of which were a gift from a buddy on here named Jim, the rest were a 10pc sampler that I just bought for cheap! So granted I have 26 cigars it would take me over two years to smoke em all. some are already 1-2 years old.


It's time to stock up then and smoke more often. Lol, what is the capacity of your humi?


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

ssaka said:


> As for "resting" vs "aging"... imo, conditioning ie. resting is 8 weeks at most - typically a week or two accomplishes this.
> 
> Anything over two months is aging imo. I would regard anything over a year as long-term aging...


Wow Steve! You sure do slaughter sacred cows around here! I love it!

So please tell me there is at least one woman at your factory who can roll a cigar on her thigh! Come to think of it, that would be a good show for your tours! Course you'd have to have a guy do it too! Just so no one can accuse you of sexism


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My point of view at 52!
> I am not going to live forever and want to enjoy my stock!
> So wooden humidors opened at least once every 3 days!
> At the purrrrfect R/H via Kitty Litter!


i hear ya bro. i open mine almost every day just to catch a whiff and enjoy the sight of em! RH has never suffered because of it, they aren't open that long and i get all the air exchange i need.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ssaka said:


> As for "resting" vs "aging"... imo, conditioning ie. resting is 8 weeks at most - typically a week or two accomplishes this.
> 
> Anything over two months is aging imo. I would regard anything over a year as long-term aging...
> 
> ...


Steve
I assume you are speaking to NC's and not CC's here ???


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I enjoy doing the same too! Even if I'm not smoking one I will still open up the humidor and have a look and a good smell.



android said:


> i hear ya bro. i open mine almost every day just to catch a whiff and enjoy the sight of em! RH has never suffered because of it, they aren't open that long and i get all the air exchange i need.


----------



## Travis Gill (Jul 29, 2012)

I open my bigger one about once every week to get one out or add a few new ones anyway but the smaller spanish cedar one stays closed for months. Both have cigars in them dating back to 1998 (and a couple from 1957).


----------



## drben (Jul 6, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Steve
> I assume you are speaking to NC's and not CC's here ???


As an owner of over 3000 cigars many cubans, I have cigars that have been aged for over 7 years. As far as checking on your cigars I thinks once a week is a good idea. If you have a desk top humidor, then you should rotate the cigars every month, bottom to top. That insures even humidification. Cigar smoking is a hobby that requires time and attention to detail.


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Kruz said:


> I enjoy doing the same too! Even if I'm not smoking one I will still open up the humidor and have a look and a good smell.


Me too! Sometimes I want to smoke but don't have the time so I open, look around a bit and fill my nostrils with the smell! :bounce:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My point of view at 52!
> I am not going to live forever and want to enjoy my stock!
> So wooden humidors opened at least once every 3 days!
> At the purrrrfect R/H via Kitty Litter!
> :brick:


This is my viewpoint at 29. BTW, TonyBrooklyn, you sure know how to pick avatar picks!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Quine said:


> Wow Steve! You sure do slaughter sacred cows around here! I love it!)


I have no clue what is or is not a sacred cow.

I am just sharing my 2 cents based on my experience. I do know that my own beliefs and opinions on cigars and tobacco have changed on a number of key items over the last two plus decades. And I am smart enough to know I am not always right.



asmartbull said:


> Steve
> I assume you are speaking to NC's and not CC's here ???


Cuban cigars are an animal of a different matter.

IMO, the tobaccos used typically in Cuban Cigars are NOT ready for primetime when the cigars are rolled and I typically believe that most Habanos require a minimum of a year's lay down prior to smoking and often, 2 to 3 years. I believe the Cuban's do not currently do their air cured tobaccos justice in most of their vitolas and that they rush too much of their leaf. I also am amazed at the lack of consistency of the actual cigars even within the same boxes at times.

I believe that if they were to adhere to better standards they could make much, much better cigars than they do as they have a unique taste profile that is very difficult to duplicate using tobaccos grown outside of Cuba.

This opinion is based on my experience with tobacco and Cuban cigars of which I have smoked well in excess of 10,000 of - for seven years or so I smoked almost exclusively Habanos as there was a time when there were extremely few NCs that hit my desire strength point, so it was Habano or nothing for me. With the return of Nicaragua and its tobacco options, it has gotten to the point where I can get much stronger ligas from NCs which is what I personally like to smoke so my own Cuban cigar consumption has decreased tremendously over the last decade so I do not currently pruport myself as an Cuban cigar "expert" - today I am more a casual consumer of Habanos.

When Cuban cigars are right they are exceptional, but imo most do not achieve this threshold for me.

Again, this is just my opinion and one I am sure many people would debate.

BR,

STS

ps: The freezing question someone posed above deserves a lengthy response that regretfully I will not get to for a couple of weeks as I need to beat feet in prep for the IPCPR.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks it's awesome Steve shows up not just to rep DE, but to share from his wealth of knowledge about the industry and cigars in general?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's awesome Steve shows up not just to rep DE, but to share from his wealth of knowledge about the industry and cigars in general?


You are not alone :thumb:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> This is my viewpoint at 29. BTW, TonyBrooklyn, you sure know how to pick avatar picks!


I meant avatar "pics".


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

ssaka said:


> I have no clue what is or is not a sacred cow.
> 
> I am just sharing my 2 cents based on my experience. I do know that my own beliefs and opinions on cigars and tobacco have changed on a number of key items over the last two plus decades. And I am smart enough to know I am not always right.


Steve it seems like you are taking offense where none was intended. The "sacred cow" in this case is the idea that "resting" is a process of many months, and "real aging" doesn't start for years. Yes of course you are sharing your opinion based on your experience just like the rest of us. But _your_ experience makes you far more of an authority (and deservedly so) than most of the rest of us. So please don't take offense. My comment was meant as a compliment.


----------

